# Dog available for stud duties - Need information please



## porkosta (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if anyone has made there dog available for stud duties? - I'm sure many people have so I would like some information.

What is expected and/or what can I expect?
How do you work out your fee/payment?

Any other information that anyone has would be great. I have never had to breed my dog before but now hiring him as a stud has has become an option so I want to know everything there is to it before I even consider it further.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 11, 2010)

Andy....what sort of dog are you looking for...and are you wanting pedigree thoroughbred or not....more information please


----------



## porkosta (Jul 11, 2010)

Both dogs are purebreed English staffordshire terriers.
I want to know what arrangements does puts in place, e.g. how many times do you allow the dogs to breed? Do you allow the dogs to breed naturally or by vet assistance? How are vet and other costs worked out?

Please note I have not committed my dog to anything, I am in research mode to see all the pros and cons of stud servicing before even considering it.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 11, 2010)

ok
I breed staffies so I can help you.

Normally you dont let the dogs breed naturally because sometimes the bitch doesnt like the dog or vice versa...especially if the bitch is a virgin. I remember the first time one of my girls had a mating she nearly ripped the dogs head off....but when i used my own stud dog who she knows....we let them run in the backyard and she was fine. But if you introduce two dogs who dont know each other normally the bitch is put on a lead and 'held' and depending upon how experienced the stud dog is he then just does his business at the other end.
Sometimes the male may need assistance......and this is where someone experienced with handing their stud dog is worth while going to.

The main thing to be aware of is not to 'turn' the dogs too quickly....as you can damage the dog...and to ensure the bitch remains standing as when they get stuck together if the bitch rolls the dog can be very badly damaged...this is why often when dogs are put together for the purposes of a mating everyone like to get involved with 'hands on" to prevent any accidents. When we let ours 'run' in the yard (our dogs and bitches who know one another) we always wait for the mating and then run in and make sure they stay standing by just being there.

Now you need to know if your bitch is 'ready'. if you have a male housed with your female he will let you know if she is ovulating and ready as he will make a big fuss. The other method if you want to be really sure is progesterone testing which a vet can do for you.

I had issues once with going to a stud dog where the woman who owned it didnt know what she was doing and neither did I. By the time we got a mating it was too late and we had missed the ovulation...it was a big stuff up...so to give you an idea what to expect..if you know your bitch is ready...you should have a mating on the day you take your bitch without any problems.

Now cost. The cost is normally the cost of a puppy. Sometimes if a stud dog owner wants a pup from your line they will accept a pup in return for a mating. So a stud fee can be anywhere from $750 to $1000 especially if you want a good quality dog or one that has been titled.

Now finding stud dogs. You can find stud dogs advertised on 'dogzonline' which is a website for purebred dogs. You can also find them advertised on the website for your local state club and I believe there is a local staffy club for NSW. I am in victoria otherwise I would suggest you ahve a look at Moby my stud dog.

Now you need to look at your pedigrees to pick a dog. You might decide to line breed where you select a dog that is related to the bitch or you might deicde to completely outcross. It really depends on the pedigree and what you are trying to do. If you outcross you will get more variation in the litter however it will mean that you can open up your line. I have heard the best way to breed is two line breedings and then an outcross. 

You need to pick a dog that 'compliments" your bitch and try to get as many photographs of the dogs behind the lines as you can because it isnt always what is in front of you that you will get in the litter but what is in behing will come out. For example you might see a stunning stud dog but he doesnt have strong breeding n behind (he is what he call a flyer) and so the pups you get probably wont look like Dad but wll throw back to the poorer examples of the breed behind.

The last and most important thing is make sure any stud dog you look at is health screened. There are two main things you need to make sure you check for. These are Hereditary Cataract and L2HGA a metobolic disease which are prevalent in the staffy lines. Both have dominant recessive inheritance pattern which means that the dogs can carry the diseases and appear normal. The testing is done through the animal health trust. Always ask to see the certificates and you want to see a result of CLEAR for both of these diseases. In addition you want a recent eye examination for other eye diseases which cannot be genetically tested for includeing extra eyelashes. if the breeder says that they are 'confident that their dogs are fine" and dont need to have the testing done...what they are really saying is that they dont want to pay for the genetic testing as no breeder can 'know' their dogs are fine without testing. if you are paying for a stud fee from a thoroughbred animal then you should expect that the correct testing has been done. Conversely you will find if your bitches have not been tested you will find it difficult to get a stud from any reputable breeder with quality animals.

Hope this helps you.

If you have any more questions please just ask !!!!!!

My Kennel Name is Fantazmic if you want to have a look at any of my dogs on the web

Regards

Elizabeth


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 11, 2010)

hi

my website is awfully out of date but here it is FANTAZMIC STAFFORDS

oby is the first staffordshire bull terier to ever be awarded at crufts...he received highly commended in the Post Graduate Class

Regards

Elizabeth


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 11, 2010)

oh and normally you would put the dogs together for one mating maybe two at the correct time in the season....now as I said earlier if you ahve a male he will let you know when the time is right....if not you can projesterone test....or watch and when the bleeding has finished and gone 'straw coloured' you are pretty right...if you have a nice accomodating stud dog owner they will let you turn up and 'try' for a mating. Now I would expect at least two matings....although some people only put their dogs together once. Lat litter i had I put the dogs together 3 times....you dont just keep putting them together because it makes it too hard to pinpoint date of birth and also if the pups get fertilised over too long a period you can end up with some premmy pups being born.

Hope this helps

Elizabeth


----------



## cris (Jul 11, 2010)

A bit off topic, but do they do AI with dogs? If so what is involved(costs etc.)?


----------



## porkosta (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you Elizabeth for all the information. I think that covers most of what I was wanting to know.

Cris - AI is done by the vet. I know my vet like to do two sessions and they charge about $100 a session. I will finding out more today when I call them.


----------



## gozz (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes they do fresh Ai and also frozen AI in brisbane ,the vets at Manly have a Ai person.
complete with there own progestian testing cheeers


----------



## euphorion (Jul 12, 2010)

cris said:


> A bit off topic, but do they do AI with dogs? If so what is involved(costs etc.)?


 
sure do, just look into bulldogs. generally they cannot mate naturally let alone give birth naturally. and also when importing frozen 'products' for use in bitches when the stud uses lines from overseas. my Groenendael's sire lives in Sweden! lol


----------



## captive_fairy (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm no expert on this however we used a stud dog on our bitch. My only advice would be to work with the other owners as well. Work out fees etc. before obviously, but be aware that situations can arise. Our bitch ended up having complications with the birth and had to have a cesarean and be desexed due to the complications. She only had 4 puppies and the vet bill came to the cost of 3 of them. Then we still had to pay for food, vaccinations, microchip etc. for the puppies as they grew and we ended up losing money.
The guy that owned the stud dog was understanding and although we had agreed on the price of a puppy up front, which was $500, ended up only taking $100.


----------



## porkosta (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the information. This has been a huge help.
Can anyone recommend where the blood tests can be done to check for any issues?


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jul 12, 2010)

When i bred my pedigree amstaffs i used to do all my breeding using fresh AI ......not because the female might not like the male but because i was spending alot of money doing the mating with stud fees and health testing etc i wanted there to be a greater chance of conception.......i also did all the pre mating swabs and progesterone testing before any mating took place.....

most vets can do all these proceedures when you want to do a mating.....


----------



## porkosta (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. Was good to find out all this information.


----------



## miss_khalli (Sep 1, 2010)

=/ Make it complicated much guys? I am a breeder, and do not go to any of these lengths.. Although, I am very aware of changes in my Corgi bitch's personality, so I know when she is ready to be mated, etc.. Never had Ai or any of the blood tests, only ever mate her once, and she has produced first 6 then 8 pups in her litters..


----------



## danandgaye (Sep 1, 2010)

first time i got my girl hooked up the stud fee was 600 flat(english staffy as well) off a guy i met while walking my girl he liked the look of her and when the time was right we put them together twice a couple of days apart (they got to know each other before that but) he waited till the pups were mostly sold before getting his payment...7 pups,500 a pup minus 600 stud fee and vet costs all worked out good


----------



## phantomreptiles (Sep 1, 2010)

Miss khalli, fantazmic & rellik81 are not making it complicated, they are doing the responsible and right thing. Breeding is for the improvement of the breed not for financial gain


----------



## miss_khalli (Sep 2, 2010)

What are you trying to imply? Just because I do not find it necessary to interfere with the breeding process or inflict extra STRESS on my bitch by means of AI or unnecessary blood tests then I am a bad person? 
You're right, breeding is for the improvement of the breed and not financial gain. I do not make any real profit from breeding my dogs and nor do I set out with that intention! It is merely for a love and enjoyment of the breed. But I do not see that having a dozen people present at every breeding, or sticking the bitch with unnecesary needles for blood tests, then stressing her still more by subjecting her to AI, makes any sense at all..

Before you start making your small minded assumptions "phantomreptiles", maybe you should get the facts?? You do not need to be a crazy, stressed out fanatic to be a serious breeder.. Dogs have been breeding for millions of years without our interference, and if it's not necessary why should we start now?!?!


----------

